# bf half her age requests money - can anything be done legally?



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi All,
Curious! I have been discussing with a friend, she has and Egyptian bf he's a waiter and of course half her age, however he keeps requesting money from her for "houses they will rent together" each time he takes the money the house never materialises, is there anything by law that can be done?! Before any comments start ie suffering m.m.d.s & don't be stupid I'm really not interested in anything like that as its not for me (btw I do feel compelled to advise you of this fact) looking for just a simple yes or no answer and if yes, the details. Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would have thought if she hands over money without coercion then no nothing can be done.

Just hope she wakes up and smells the coffee soon


----------



## globalteach (Jul 27, 2011)

Are you looking to the law to prevent her from handing it over or to prevent him from taking it. Or both.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Has a crime been committed ?
- if not then I would not expect the law to help


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks all, I hope so too I think it may have hit home this time, and depends if obtaining money by deception is a crime out here or not, if it is then yes a crime has been committed however if not no?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets be honest here.. he is half her age and is taking money for being her boyfriend and no the police will not be interested it is an every day occurrence and they have more to think about than some silly old bint who is handing over money to her young Egyptian stud.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Silly old bint - speaking from experience? 

Your comment was not called for if you can't think of a more eloquent way of typing your reply, simply dont reply! Thanks everyone else for your helpful comments.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Saraha5587 said:


> Silly old bint - speaking from experience?
> 
> Your comment was not called for if you can't think of a more eloquent way of typing your reply, simply dont reply! Thanks everyone else for your helpful comments.


bint is just the arabic word for 'daughter', 'girl' or 'woman'


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, I know this, it would have been appropriate had I have been speaking Arabic or even if maiden was, however given that we are both English speaking, and I'm sure that maiden is more than aware that bint is used in an offensive way throughout England and Scotland, heightened more by the 'silly old'.....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

From the years of experience many people have of Egypt - the term may be exactly what a number of people may have been thinking. I agree thinking and saying are different but I think Maiden expressed a widely held view. Forgive her bluntness but she is scottish ;-)

I think I will duck and run for cover after posting that ))))


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Lanason said:


> From the years of experience many people have of Egypt - the term may be exactly what a number of people may have been thinking. I agree thinking and saying are different but I think Maiden expressed a widely held view. Forgive her bluntness but she is scottish ;-)
> 
> I think I will duck and run for cover after posting that ))))


It would appear that maiden and a few others mistake bluntness with just plain rude??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bint is the arabic word for girl/women and that is why I used it.
Posts are not deleted on request.
Yes I am talking from experience as it used to be my job to try and pick up the pieces when these women got robbed but in all honesty it doesn't matter what you tell them they wont listen.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I lived in Egypt many years and saw this situation so many times!!
Many Egyptian men have businesses, shops, diving centres... all bought by a gullible older woman.
The men usually have an Egyptian wife and kids.
The situation is so common.....So many Egyptian 'lawyers' are bigger con-men ...
Sadly, the law definitely isn't on your friend's side!


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*flat rent*

I doubt anything can be done legally to help your friend but I would say if they are renting then at most he would need 1 months rent deposit 1 months rent if through an agent and maybe 3 months at most rent in advance maybe worth trying to suggest she asks for some sort of paperwork before she will sent him any more at least if he is pulling a fast one she might spot it herself or it will take him sometime to sort something out in which time she may again work it out I feel sorry for you and her and hope it's true and it gets sorted sometime soon...


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Saraha5587 said:


> Silly old bint - speaking from experience?
> 
> Your comment was not called for if you can't think of a more eloquent way of typing your reply, simply dont reply! Thanks everyone else for your helpful comments.



I thought it read quite harshly too, although maiden being maiden no offence was intended im sure. (not your friend at all though is it you little fibber) how much has he had you for?

Saaf


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

saafend said:


> I thought it read quite harshly too, although maiden being maiden no offence was intended im sure. (not your friend at all though is it you little fibber) how much has he had you for?
> 
> Saaf


I thought this post got deleted - I must be going MAD:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I thought this post got deleted - I must be going MAD:confused2::confused2:


Looks like my "Bring back Maiden" campaign worked :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

To the OP...

In a simple word, no. There is nothing your friend can do. Unless she has got some kind of documented evidence that the money was given to said person for said reason and not used correctly, and even if this was done, to be quite honest the time and money that would be spent in legal fees to prosecute him would not be worth it in the slightest. Best thing for your friend to do is not give him any more money and to go through legitimate and reliable companies to rent a flat or otherwise.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I thought this post got deleted - I must be going MAD:confused2::confused2:[/QUOTE
> 
> A little touch of Alzihmers....or is the heat getting to you.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

mogg said:


> I doubt anything can be done legally to help your friend but I would say if they are renting then at most he would need 1 months rent deposit 1 months rent if through an agent and maybe 3 months at most rent in advance maybe worth trying to suggest she asks for some sort of paperwork before she will sent him any more at least if he is pulling a fast one she might spot it herself or it will take him sometime to sort something out in which time she may again work it out I feel sorry for you and her and hope it's true and it gets sorted sometime soon...


Fabricated rental agreements can easily be produced. (I have seen the exact same hospital papers stating that the driver's child has hydroencephalitis from about 6 or 7 drivers in the past same year.)

Also, in any country, if a man half the age of his "girlfriend" is constantly asking for money for any reason, then there is a problem. (It goes the other direction as well....)


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Saraha5587 said:


> Hi All,
> Curious! I have been discussing with a friend, she has and Egyptian bf he's a waiter and of course half her age, however he keeps requesting money from her for "houses they will rent together" each time he takes the money the house never materialises, is there anything by law that can be done?! Before any comments start ie suffering m.m.d.s & don't be stupid I'm really not interested in anything like that as its not for me (btw I do feel compelled to advise you of this fact) looking for just a simple yes or no answer and if yes, the details. Thanks


Nope , aside from Not giving money anymore .. nothing can be done.


John


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi sarah

Did you manage to get your money back off of him?

Saaf


----------

